# Schools for EMT-II?



## TonyD1 (Oct 7, 2008)

I've been considering taking the next step in my EMT education and cant seem to find any usable resources for finding a school in my area to start my EMT intermediate training. Does anyone know of a good online resource to find schools or even schools in my area(Southern California) that are worth looking into? 
Also i dont fully know what the curriculum would include in a program like this so if anyone can give me feed back from their experiences and what job opportunities are enabled upon acquiring the certification?


----------



## marineman (Oct 7, 2008)

Uh oh, this might start another one be ready for the medics to come in and say your next step is medic and the I's to come in and argue that your next step is I.

Before it gets too off topic I don't know of any resources but try calling local services that you'd like to work for and see what level they use and if they use I's they'll be able to tell you at least one school that offers the program.

I'll be back to check on this later have to make the popcorn.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome to the tribe!! Go to the state EMSA website you should be able to find an accredited program.  Good Luck!  P.S. You are from my home town!! ^_^


----------



## TonyD1 (Oct 7, 2008)

wow, quick response! 
Yes, knowing a few medics myself i can understand why one would be inclined to tell me that medic would be the next step. But i do not think i want to as involved as medic school yet, as i am only 20 years old and still a full time student.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 7, 2008)

There are only two EMT-II (two) programs in California. In California, EMT-IIs are viewed as "Limited Advanced Life Support," and as such, requrie approvial from the state to use EMT-IIs. Essentially, if a county can provide paramedic level service, then they can not use EMT-IIs. This limits the places that EMT-IIs can practice to rural and remote locations in California. Based on the application form for Santa Barbara, it does not look like Santa Barbara has been approved (and I seriously doubt it will ever be approved) to use EMT-IIs. 

To find courses,
1. http://www.emsa.ca.gov/personnel/files/emt/Approved_Trng_Progs.htm
2. Click on "Approved EMT-II" at the bottom of the screen.


----------

